# DELUXE SHO 28 1st use



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

i forgot to post...last week we got about 7 inches up my way...i got a chance to fire up the brand new 28 deluxe sho (306) and i was very impressed at how far this thing threw the snow...went thru anything with ease...i wasnt crazy about the chute rotation @ first, but now that ive used it, its nice, and it seems like it'll last a lifetime...but again very impressed @ how far this thing heaved...made my old 10hp st look weak(which it wasnt)...very happy i got the SHO... oh yah and the heated grips were nice...never had them....glad i paid the extra 70$....very well built machine...like i said before, it was heavier than my older model (2002), which suprised me, because nowadays everything seems to be made cheaper, but not the case @ all here...


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

My review would say the exact same thing. Been checking the weather daily for us to get some more snow lol


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I've yet to be able to run my new SHO machine


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

SNOWJOB1125 said:


> i forgot to post...last week we got about 7 inches up my way...i got a chance to fire up the brand new 28 deluxe sho (306) and i was very impressed at how far this thing threw the snow...went thru anything with ease...i wasnt crazy about the chute rotation @ first, but now that ive used it, its nice, and it seems like it'll last a lifetime...but again very impressed @ how far this thing heaved...made my old 10hp st look weak(which it wasnt)...very happy i got the SHO... oh yah and the heated grips were nice...never had them....glad i paid the extra 70$....very well built machine...like i said before, it was heavier than my older model (2002), which suprised me, because nowadays everything seems to be made cheaper, but not the case @ all here...


Congrats, that's an awesome unit!


----------

